# 2007 2.5 timing chain noise



## Michael W Dane (Feb 23, 2013)

This is my first 2.5 VW. I am a auto tech but rarely work on VW's, This is a late build (5/07) car so I assume it has the 1st update on the chain set-up. I had a customer come in yesterday with a 2012 Jetta 2.5 and the engine was almost silent. Mine isn't slapping or sounding really bad it just makes a buzzing noise that I suspect is the timing chains doing their job. As I understand it the second update on the 2.5 timing chains was made to alleviate the noise issue. So I'm wondering if the 07 might have a longevity issue associated with the noise or should I just live with it. Id much rater pull the trans and do the chains than change out the engine. It has 124K on it now. I can't find any DIY process on the chain replacement either.


----------



## Michael W Dane (Feb 23, 2013)

*seems better*

after changing the oil and running it for a while it quieted right down, I'm going to run it and see how it goes.


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

I had no noise of any kind in my 05.5 2.5 with the notorious chain issues. Finally changed them both along with guides, tensioners and all at 132K miles. Little to no chain stretch but noticeable wear on guides, no noise at all. Purchased car new and religious oil changes at 5K miles kept my chain assemblies alive and well. I plan on keeping it and my 2013 2.5 wagen for a long, long time. I'm going to change them at 130K as a matter of preventative maintenance.


----------



## bent_rod (Jan 2, 2015)

Michael W Dane said:


> This is my first 2.5 VW. I am a auto tech but rarely work on VW's, This is a late build (5/07) car so I assume it has the 1st update on the chain set-up. I had a customer come in yesterday with a 2012 Jetta 2.5 and the engine was almost silent. Mine isn't slapping or sounding really bad it just makes a buzzing noise that I suspect is the timing chains doing their job. As I understand it the second update on the 2.5 timing chains was made to alleviate the noise issue. So I'm wondering if the 07 might have a longevity issue associated with the noise or should I just live with it. Id much rater pull the trans and do the chains than change out the engine. It has 124K on it now. I can't find any DIY process on the chain replacement either.


Hi, I have an 2.5L 2005.5 Jetta. It had very little chain noise when I got the car a year ago. I compared it to the noise a 2012 Jetta 2.5L made and it was a little louder. My car has had only Mobile 1 full synthetic all of its years and was changed every 5 thousand miles. The car came with full service records. 
After doing a little research about the 2.5L chain problem, the last oil change I install a bottle of Liqui Moly 2009 Anti-Friction Oil Treatment. That made a noticeable reduction with the chain sound! 
The Liqui Moly is said by some to be the only oil treatment that has proven to work without possible harmful side effects. I am not promoting the sale of the stuff. Some people believe in oil treatments and some don't.
Just my 2¢ worth.


----------

